# Notebook se apaga despues de un rato.



## frane5200 (Mar 14, 2018)

Mi notebook positivo bgh con i3 y windows7 home basic se apaga al rato. Hice lo que me recomendaron, limpie el disipador, canbie la pasta conductora, limpie la RAM, retire la bateria, en todos los casos luego de unos minutos de funcionar se apaga. Lo que descubri es que se calienta mucho mas que el procesador el componente Realtec RTL8188CE que creo sirve para la red WiFi y da la direccion MAC. Que me recomiendan.

Ya retire la placa de red y la bateria, elprocesador no llega a calentarse, igual se apaga al rato. Sera algun virus? No sabria detectarlo, tengo firewall y avast puesto y no me informan nada.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2018)

Desconecta la placa Realtec RTL8188CE y proba que pasa


----------



## frane5200 (Mar 15, 2018)

Ya lo hice y tambien escribi retire la placa de red y no mejora se apaga al rato sin calentar como antes cuando calentaba.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2018)

Algún problema con el software?


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 15, 2018)

Hola, exactamente que hace antes de apagarse.
tienes que hacer un seguimiento de la temperatura y algun mensaje emergente que aparezca justo antes de apagarse. ademàs, dices que se apaga al rato, cuanto tiempo despuès


----------



## frane5200 (Mar 15, 2018)

A veces minutos, otras media hora aproximadamente. No hago nada raro, por ejemplo estoy revisando informacion del sistema, o estoy escribiendo en world, o estoy viendo el correo. Tambien tarda en iniciar. espero me puedan ayudar a resolver el problema .
Escibo la informacion del sitema.
Sistema operativo    Microsoft Windows 7 Home Basic
Versión    6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Compilación 7601
Descripción adicional del sistema operativo     No disponible
Fabricante del sistema operativo    Microsoft Corporation
Nombre del sistema    FRANE-PC-00
Fabricante del sistema    POSITIVO BGH
Modelo del sistema    POSITIVO BGH
Tipo de sistema    Equipo basado en X86
Procesador    Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2330M CPU @ 2.20GHz, 2200 Mhz, 2 procesadores principales, 4 procesadores lógicos
Versión y fecha de BIOS    Phoenix Technologies LTD 1.04.00.IF.Test01, 18/08/2011
Versión de SMBIOS    2.6
Directorio de Windows    C:\windows
Directorio del sistema    C:\windows\system32
Dispositivo de arranque    \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Configuración regional    Argentina
Capa de abstracción de hardware    Versión = "6.1.7601.24000"
Nombre de usuario    FRANE-PC-00\FRANE
Zona horaria    Hora estándar de Argentina
Memoria física instalada (RAM)    2,00 GB
Memoria física total    1,84 GB
Memoria física disponible    906 MB
Memoria virtual total    3,69 GB
Memoria virtual disponible    2,75 GB
Espacio de archivo de paginación    1,84 GB
Archivo de paginación    C:\pagefile.sys
Dispositivos con problemas:
adaptador de tunelizacion Teredo de Microsoft. Id. De disppsitivo PNP: ROOT\*TEREDO\0000 no puede iniciar este dispositivo. ( Hace rato que podia usar la notebook con este inconveniente sin que se apagara)
SBRE: Id. De dispositivo PNP: ROOT\LEGACY_SBRE\0000 este dus positivo no esta presente, no funciona correctamente o no tiene todos sus controladores instalados.
Conflictos/ uso compartido: 
Puerto E/S 0x00000000-0x0000001F    Controladora de acceso directo a memoria
Puerto E/S 0x00000000-0x0000001F    Bus PCI

Dirección de memoria 0xF0500000-0xF05FFFFF    Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1C10
Dirección de memoria 0xF0500000-0xF05FFFFF    Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC

Dirección de memoria 0xF0900000-0xF0900FFF    Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller #2
Dirección de memoria 0xF0900000-0xF0900FFF    Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 1C12

Puerto E/S 0x00000070-0x00000077    Sistema CMOS/reloj en tiempo real
Puerto E/S 0x00000070-0x00000077    Recursos de la placa base

Puerto E/S 0x00002000-0x00002FFF    Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1C10
Puerto E/S 0x00002000-0x00002FFF    Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC

IRQ 5    Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 1C22
IRQ 5    Intel® 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family Thermal Control - 1C24

Puerto E/S 0x00003000-0x000030FF    Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller #2
Puerto E/S 0x00003000-0x000030FF    Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 1C12

Dirección de memoria 0xFF000000-0xFFFFFFFF    Recursos de la placa base
Dirección de memoria 0xFF000000-0xFFFFFFFF    Dispositivo concentrador de firmware Intel(R) 82802

IRQ 16    Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1C10
IRQ 16    Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC
IRQ 16    Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C2D
IRQ 16    Intel(R) Management Engine Interface 

Dirección de memoria 0xA0000-0xBFFFF    Bus PCI
Dirección de memoria 0xA0000-0xBFFFF    Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000

Puerto E/S 0x0000FFFF-0x0000FFFF    Recursos de la placa base
Puerto E/S 0x0000FFFF-0x0000FFFF    Recursos de la placa base
    Ejecutando tareas: 
armsvc.exe    No disponible    1000    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
audiodg.exe    No disponible    1164    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
avastsvc.exe    No disponible    1564    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
avastui.exe    c:\program files\avast software\avast\avastui.exe    1596    8    200    1380    16/03/2018 12:55 a.m.    18.2.3827.0    11,10 MB (11.640.880 bytes)    14/03/2018 10:43 p.m.
batterymanagerservice.exe    No disponible    2088    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:52 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
chrome.exe    c:\users\frane\appdata\local\google\chrome\application\chrome.exe    4480    8    200    1380    16/03/2018 12:56 a.m.    63.0.3239.132    1,30 MB (1.367.384 bytes)    25/02/2012 07:22 p.m.
chrome.exe    c:\users\frane\appdata\local\google\chrome\application\chrome.exe    4472    8    200    1380    16/03/2018 12:56 a.m.    63.0.3239.132    1,30 MB (1.367.384 bytes)    25/02/2012 07:22 p.m.
chrome.exe    c:\users\frane\appdata\local\google\chrome\application\chrome.exe    4456    8    200    1380    16/03/2018 12:56 a.m.    63.0.3239.132    1,30 MB (1.367.384 bytes)    25/02/2012 07:22 p.m.
chrome.exe    c:\users\frane\appdata\local\google\chrome\application\chrome.exe    5160    8    200    1380    16/03/2018 12:56 a.m.    63.0.3239.132    1,30 MB (1.367.384 bytes)    25/02/2012 07:22 p.m.
chrome.exe    c:\users\frane\appdata\local\google\chrome\application\chrome.exe    124    8    200    1380    16/03/2018 12:57 a.m.    63.0.3239.132    1,30 MB (1.367.384 bytes)    25/02/2012 07:22 p.m.
csrss.exe    No disponible    504    13    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
csrss.exe    No disponible    564    13    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
cvhsvc.exe    No disponible    2720    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:52 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
dwm.exe    c:\windows\system32\dwm.exe    1428    8    200    1380    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    6.1.7600.16385    90,50 KB (92.672 bytes)    13/07/2009 08:24 p.m.
eeventmanager.exe    c:\program files\epson software\event manager\eeventmanager.exe    6016    8    200    1380    16/03/2018 12:55 a.m.    2.2.0.0    649,83 KB (665.424 bytes)    18/04/2014 07:42 p.m.
explorer.exe    c:\windows\explorer.exe    1452    8    200    1380    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    6.1.7601.23537    2,83 MB (2.972.672 bytes)    12/10/2016 09:58 a.m.
facebookupdate.exe    c:\users\frane\appdata\local\facebook\update\facebookupdate.exe    4744    8    200    1380    16/03/2018 12:55 a.m.    1.2.205.0    134,86 KB (138.096 bytes)    24/02/2012 05:18 p.m.
hkcmd.exe    c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe    6004    8    200    1380    16/03/2018 12:55 a.m.    8.15.10.4229    187,92 KB (192.432 bytes)    01/06/2015 08:59 p.m.
iastordatamgrsvc.exe    No disponible    5540    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:55 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
iastoricon.exe    c:\program files\intel\intel(r) rapid storage technology\iastoricon.exe    5996    8    200    1380    16/03/2018 12:55 a.m.    10.1.0.1008    276,52 KB (283.160 bytes)    12/09/2011 04:11 p.m.
igfxpers.exe    c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe    5920    8    200    1380    16/03/2018 12:55 a.m.    8.15.10.4229    196,42 KB (201.136 bytes)    01/06/2015 09:00 p.m.
jusched.exe    c:\program files\common files\java\java update\jusched.exe    4664    8    200    1380    16/03/2018 12:55 a.m.    2.8.131.11    573,52 KB (587.288 bytes)    15/03/2017 02:43 a.m.
lavasofttcpservice.exe    No disponible    2232    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:52 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
lms.exe    No disponible    5580    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:55 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
lsass.exe    No disponible    624    9    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
lsm.exe    No disponible    644    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
mobilegoservice.exe    c:\program files\wondershare\mobilego\mobilegoservice.exe    2952    8    1024    1024    16/03/2018 12:55 a.m.    8.2.0.84    92,78 KB (95.008 bytes)    29/07/2017 12:45 p.m.
mscorsvw.exe    No disponible    5420    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:55 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
msinfo32.exe    c:\windows\system32\msinfo32.exe    4464    8    200    1380    16/03/2018 12:56 a.m.    6.1.7601.23841    296,50 KB (303.616 bytes)    12/07/2017 01:02 p.m.
nbservice.exe    No disponible    2924    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:52 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
osd.exe    c:\program files\oem\live! osd 1.35\osd.exe    4100    8    200    1380    16/03/2018 12:56 a.m.    1.31.0.427    479,91 KB (491.424 bytes)    31/08/2010 10:19 a.m.
raui.exe    c:\program files\encore\common\raui.exe    116    8    200    1380    16/03/2018 12:55 a.m.    2.2.5.0    1,72 MB (1.806.336 bytes)    17/08/2015 03:27 p.m.
registrywriter.exe    No disponible    3000    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:52 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
rthdvcpl.exe    c:\program files\realtek\audio\hda\rthdvcpl.exe    5896    8    200    1380    16/03/2018 12:55 a.m.    1.0.0.614    9,42 MB (9.874.024 bytes)    12/09/2011 04:09 p.m.
searchfilterhost.exe    No disponible    4496    4    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:58 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
searchindexer.exe    No disponible    4128    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:53 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
searchprotocolhost.exe    No disponible    4628    4    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:53 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
services.exe    No disponible    612    9    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
sftlist.exe    No disponible    3752    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:52 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
sftvsa.exe    No disponible    3268    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:52 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
smss.exe    No disponible    376    11    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:50 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
spoolsv.exe    No disponible    1760    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
sppsvc.exe    No disponible    5636    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:55 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
sqlservr.exe    No disponible    2280    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:52 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
svchost.exe    No disponible    780    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
svchost.exe    No disponible    880    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
svchost.exe    No disponible    1008    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
svchost.exe    No disponible    1044    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
svchost.exe    No disponible    1072    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
svchost.exe    No disponible    1096    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
svchost.exe    No disponible    1248    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
svchost.exe    No disponible    1496    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
svchost.exe    No disponible    1824    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
svchost.exe    No disponible    2168    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:52 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
svchost.exe    No disponible    4780    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:53 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
svchost.exe    No disponible    5440    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:55 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
svchost.exe    No disponible    1316    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:56 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
system    No disponible    4    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:50 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
system idle process    No disponible    0    0    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:50 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
taskeng.exe    No disponible    5084    6    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:59 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
taskhost.exe    c:\windows\system32\taskhost.exe    1768    8    200    1380    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    6.1.7601.18010    48,00 KB (49.152 bytes)    09/01/2013 08:04 p.m.
trustedinstaller.exe    No disponible    4748    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:58 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
uns.exe    No disponible    4220    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:56 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
wininit.exe    No disponible    556    13    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
winlogon.exe    No disponible    664    13    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:51 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
wlidsvc.exe    No disponible    3416    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:52 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
wlidsvcm.exe    No disponible    3536    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:52 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
wmiprvse.exe    No disponible    3672    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:56 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
wmiprvse.exe    No disponible    4460    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:56 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
wmpnetwk.exe    No disponible    5712    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:55 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible
wsappservice.exe    No disponible    3452    8    No disponible    No disponible    16/03/2018 12:52 a.m.    No disponible    No disponible    No disponible.
Ni aparecen hardare forzado en el informe de sistema.
Programas de inicio.
Actualizar la licencia del NOD32    c:\program files\eset\eset smart security\minodlogin.exe    Public    Inicio común
APSDaemon    "c:\program files\common files\apple\apple application support\apsdaemon.exe"    Public    HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
AudioPower    c:\program files\positivo bgh\positivo bgh experience\positivo bgh audio power\audiopower.exe -startup    Public    HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
AvastUI.exe    "c:\program files\avast software\avast\avlaunch.exe" /gui    Public    HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
EEventManager    c:\progra~1\epsons~1\eventm~1\eeventmanager.exe    Public    HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Encore Wireless Utility    c:\progra~1\encore\common\raui.exe -s    Public    Inicio común
Facebook Update    "c:\users\frane\appdata\local\facebook\update\facebookupdate.exe" /c /nocrashserver    FRANE-PC-00\FRANE    HKU\S-1-5-21-2799666825-2131485405-1999266236-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Google Update    c:\users\frane\appdata\local\google\update\1.3.33.7\googleupdatecore.exe    FRANE-PC-00\FRANE    HKU\S-1-5-21-2799666825-2131485405-1999266236-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
HotKeysCmds    "c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe"    Public    HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
IAStorIcon    c:\program files\intel\intel(r) rapid storage technology\iastoricon.exe    Public    HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
IgfxTray    "c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe"    Public    HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
MobileGo Service    c:\progra~1\wonder~1\mobilego\mobile~1.exe    Public    Inicio común
NetFxUpdate_v1.1.4322    "c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v1.1.4322\netfxupdate.exe" 1 v1.1.4322 gac + ni nid    Public    HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
OSD    c:\windows\installer\{73289228-1853-4623-982a-eb17ff0270ca}\_6c478f4e8d2a2ac0fd0413.exe    Public    Inicio común
Persistence    "c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe"    Public    HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
RtHDVCpl    c:\program files\realtek\audio\hda\rthdvcpl.exe -s    Public    HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
SunJavaUpdateSched    "c:\program files\common files\java\java update\jusched.exe"    Public    HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
SynTPEnh    %programfiles%\synaptics\syntp\syntpenh.exe    Public    HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Web Companion    c:\program files\lavasoft\web companion\application\webcompanion.exe --minimize    FRANE-PC-00\FRANE    HKU\S-1-5-21-2799666825-2131485405-1999266236-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 16, 2018)

Hola.

Haz hecho todo, menos probar  el ventilador. Si puedes, cámbialo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2018)

Si cuesta que arranque hay un problema en la instalación del Windows, de cuanto es el disco duro y cuanto es el espacio libre?


----------



## tiago (Mar 16, 2018)

Instala una aplicación para medir la temperatura del chipset y mira a ver que resultados te dá.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2018)

Hummmmmmm.....
Máquina de con 2G de RAM...
Ejecutando SQL Server, probablemente Express.
Ejecutando el antivirus Avast y arrancando un proceso en background para actualizar el antivirus NOD32


----------



## Agustinw (Mar 16, 2018)

Revisá el registro de eventos en la pestaña windows sistema, buscá que ocurré antes del Kernel-power. Para descartar si es problema de software podés dejarla encendida dentro del bios y al mismo tiempo si el bios tiene monitoreo podes ver las temp


----------



## frane5200 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hice lo que me recomendaron, el informe de lo que pasa antes de kernel lo adjunto, tambien adjunto el monitoreo de temperatura, no veo nada raro.
No se que hacer con esto. Disculpen mi limitacion, si pueden orientenme.
Información    20/03/2018 11:53:20 p.m.      Service Control Manager       7036    Ninguno

Información    20/03/2018 11:53:20 p.m.      Service Control Manager       7036    Ninguno

Información    20/03/2018 11:53:19 p.m.      FilterManager 6          Ninguno

Información    20/03/2018 11:53:19 p.m.      FilterManager 6          Ninguno

Información    20/03/2018 11:53:19 p.m.      Service Control Manager       7036    Ninguno

Información    20/03/2018 11:53:19 p.m.      UserPnp          20010  (7010)

Información    20/03/2018 11:53:19 p.m.      Service Control Manager       7036    Ninguno

Información    20/03/2018 11:53:18 p.m.      Directory-Services-SAM       16962  Ninguno

Información    20/03/2018 11:53:06 p.m.      Kernel-Processor-Power        26        (4)

Información    20/03/2018 11:53:06 p.m.      Kernel-Processor-Power        26        (4)

Información    20/03/2018 11:53:06 p.m.      Kernel-Processor-Power        26        (4)

Información    20/03/2018 11:53:06 p.m.      Kernel-Processor-Power        26        (4)

Información    20/03/2018 11:53:05 p.m.      MEI    2          Ninguno

Información    20/03/2018 11:53:02 p.m.      Kernel-Power 89        (86)

Información    20/03/2018 11:53:22 p.m.      EventLog        6013    Ninguno

Información    20/03/2018 11:53:21 p.m.      EventLog        6005    Ninguno

Información    20/03/2018 11:53:21 p.m.      EventLog        6009    Ninguno

Error    20/03/2018 11:53:21 p.m.      EventLog        6008    Ninguno

Información    20/03/2018 11:52:59 p.m.      FilterManager 6          Ninguno

Información    20/03/2018 11:52:58 p.m.      FilterManager 6          Ninguno


Open Hardware Monitor Report

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Version: 0.8.0.0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Common Language Runtime: 4.0.30319.42000
Operating System: Microsoft Windows NT 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
Process Type: 32-Bit

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensors

|
+- POSITIVO BGH (/mainboard)
|
+- Intel Core i3-2330M (/intelcpu/0)
|  +- Bus Speed      :  99.7746  99.7735  99.7823 (/intelcpu/0/clock/0)
|  +- CPU Core #1    :  1995.49  798.188  2195.21 (/intelcpu/0/clock/1)
|  +- CPU Core #2    :  798.197  798.195  2195.21 (/intelcpu/0/clock/2)
|  +- CPU Core #1    :       54       37       85 (/intelcpu/0/temperature/0)
|  +- CPU Core #2    :       54       37       85 (/intelcpu/0/temperature/1)
|  +- CPU Package    :       54       37       85 (/intelcpu/0/temperature/2)
|  +- CPU Total      :  21.0735 0.769231  58.0769 (/intelcpu/0/load/0)
|  +- CPU Core #1    :    19.07        0       75 (/intelcpu/0/load/1)
|  +- CPU Core #2    :  23.0769        0  58.4615 (/intelcpu/0/load/2)
|  +- CPU Package    :  7.38199   2.9803   16.422 (/intelcpu/0/power/0)
|  +- CPU Cores      :   4.3989 0.416847  13.2816 (/intelcpu/0/power/1)
|  +- CPU Graphics   : 0.0856989 0.0733594 0.271171 (/intelcpu/0/power/2)
|
+- Generic Memory (/ram)
|  +- Memory         :  75.5046  62.2151  76.2974 (/ram/load/0)
|  +- Used Memory    :  1.39249   1.1474  1.40711 (/ram/data/0)
|  +- Available Memory : 0.451756 0.437134 0.696846 (/ram/data/1)
|
+- TOSHIBA MK5059GSXP (/hdd/0)
|  +- Temperature    :       38       34       38 (/hdd/0/temperature/0)
|  +- Used Space     :   53.314  53.2668   53.314 (/hdd/0/load/0)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Parameters

|
+- POSITIVO BGH (/mainboard)
|
+- Intel Core i3-2330M (/intelcpu/0)
|  |
|  +- CPU Core #1 (/intelcpu/0/temperature/0)
|  |  +- TjMax [°C] : 85 : 85
|  |  +- TSlope [°C] : 1 : 1
|  |
|  +- CPU Core #2 (/intelcpu/0/temperature/1)
|  |  +- TjMax [°C] : 85 : 85
|  |  +- TSlope [°C] : 1 : 1
|  |
|  +- CPU Package (/intelcpu/0/temperature/2)
|  |  +- TjMax [°C] : 85 : 85
|  |  +- TSlope [°C] : 1 : 1
|
+- Generic Memory (/ram)
|
+- TOSHIBA MK5059GSXP (/hdd/0)
|  |
|  +- Temperature (/hdd/0/temperature/0)
|  |  +- Offset [°C] : 0 : 0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard

SMBIOS Version: 2.6

BIOS Vendor: Phoenix Technologies LTD
BIOS Version: 1.04.00.IF.Test01

System Manufacturer: POSITIVO BGH
System Name: POSITIVO BGH
System Version: Not Applicable

Mainboard Manufacturer: POSITIVO BGH
Mainboard Name: POSITIVO BGH
Mainboard Version: Not Applicable

Processor Manufacturer: Intel(R) Corporation
Processor Version:
Processor Core Count: 2
Processor Core Enabled: 2
Processor Thread Count: 4
Processor External Clock: 100 Mhz

Memory Device [0] Manufacturer:
Memory Device [0] Part Number:
Memory Device [0] Device Locator: M1
Memory Device [0] Bank Locator: Bank 0
Memory Device [0] Speed: 0 MHz

Memory Device [1] Manufacturer:
Memory Device [1] Part Number:
Memory Device [1] Device Locator: M2
Memory Device [1] Bank Locator: Bank 1
Memory Device [1] Speed: 0 MHz

Memory Device [2] Manufacturer: 0000
Memory Device [2] Part Number: 76.A346G.C270C
Memory Device [2] Device Locator: M3
Memory Device [2] Bank Locator: Bank 2
Memory Device [2] Speed: 1334 MHz

Memory Device [3] Manufacturer:
Memory Device [3] Part Number:
Memory Device [3] Device Locator: M4
Memory Device [3] Bank Locator: Bank 3
Memory Device [3] Speed: 0 MHz

SMBIOS Table

 ABgAAAECi+YDP4DaAAAAAAAAAwUBGgEAUGhvZW5peCBUZWNobm9sb2dpZXMgTFRE
 ADEuMDQuMDAuSUYuVGVzdDAxADA4LzE4LzIwMTEAAAEbAQABAgMEAQEBAQEBAQEB
 AQEBAQEBAQYFAFBPU0lUSVZPIEJHSABQT1NJVElWTyBCR0gATm90IEFwcGxpY2Fi
 bGUAMTIzNDU2Nzg5MDEyMzQ1NjcAMTIzNDU2Nzg5MAAAAg8CAAECAwQAAAD//wEA
 UE9TSVRJVk8gQkdIAFBPU0lUSVZPIEJHSABOb3QgQXBwbGljYWJsZQBOb3QgQXBw
 bGljYWJsZQAAAxUDAAEJAgMEAwMDAzQSAAAAAAAAUE9TSVRJVk8gQkdIAE4vQSAg
 ICAgICAgIAAxMjM0NTY3ODkwAE5vIEFzc2V0IFRhZwAABCoEAAEDxgKnBgIA//vr
 vwACZACYCJgIQQgFAAYABwAAAAACAgQEAMYAQ1BVAEludGVsKFIpIENvcnBvcmF0
 aW9uAAAHEwUAAYgAIAAgAFgAQAAABQQHTDEgQ2FjaGUAAAcTBgABiQAABAABWAAI
 AAAFBQdMMiBDYWNoZQAABxMHAAGKAQAgAAxYAAgAAAMFAUwzIENhY2hlAAAICQgA
 AQACFA1KMUExAEtleWJvYXJkAAAICQkAAQACFA5KMUExAFBTMk1vdXNlAAAJEQoA
 AaoNAwQGAAYAAAABAFBFRyBTbG90IEo1QzEAAAkRCwABpggEBAcABgAAAAIAUENJ
 IEV4cHJlc3MgU2xvdCBKNkMyAAAKBgwAgwFJR0QAAAoGDQAFAUdpZ2FMQU4AAA8d
 DgAQAAAAEAAEAf4AAAAAAAAAAQMCCAQBAgICAAAQDw8AAwMDAAAAAf7/BAAAABEc
 EAAPAP//AAAAAAAADQEBAgKAAAAAAwQFBgBNMQBCYW5rIDAAICAgICAgICAgICAg
 ICAgIAAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgACAgICAAICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgAAAR
 HBEADwD//wAAAAAAAA0BAQIYgAAAAAMEBQYATTIAQmFuayAxACAgICAgICAgICAg
 ICAgICAAICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgIAAgICAgACAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgIAAA
 ERwSAA8A//9AAEAAAAgNAQECGIAANgUDBAUGAE0zAEJhbmsgMgAwMDAwICAgICAg
 ICAgICAgADAyMDExMzY1ICAgICAgICAAMTEzNgA3Ni5BMzQ2Ry5DMjcwQyAgICAA
 ABEcEwAPAP//AAAAAAAADQEBAhiAAAAAAwQFBgBNNABCYW5rIDMAICAgICAgICAg
 ICAgICAgIAAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgACAgICAAICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICAg
 AAASFxQAAwICAAAAAAAAAIAAAACAAAAAgAAAEhcVAAMCAgAAAAAAAACAAAAAgAAA
 AIAAABMPFgAAAAAA//8fAA8AAgAAFBMXAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAWAP///wAAFBMYAAAA
 AAAAAAAAEQAWAP///wAAFw0ZAD///////////wAAIBQaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
 AAAAAIEIGwABAQIBSW50ZWxfQVNGAEludGVsX0FTRl8wMDEAAIgGHAD//wAAlg4d
 AAEBAAAAAAAAAABBQlNPTFVURShQSE9FTklYKSBDTE0AAH8EHgAAAA==

LPCIO

Chip ID: Unknown Winbond / Nuvoton / Fintek with ID 0x8518 at 0x4E/0x4F

Chip ID: Unknown SMSC with ID 0x8518 at 0x4E/0x4F

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPUID

Processor 0

Processor Vendor: Intel
Processor Brand: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2330M CPU @ 2.20GHz
Family: 0x6
Model: 0x2A
Stepping: 0x7

CPUID Return Values

 CPU Thread: 0
 APIC ID: 0
 Processor ID: 0
 Core ID: 0
 Thread ID: 0

 Function  EAX       EBX       ECX       EDX
 00000000  0000000D  756E6547  6C65746E  49656E69
 00000001  000206A7  00100800  1DBAE3BF  BFEBFBFF
 00000002  76035A01  00F0B2FF  00000000  00CA0000
 00000003  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000004  1C004121  01C0003F  0000003F  00000000
 00000005  00000040  00000040  00000003  00021120
 00000006  00000075  00000002  00000009  00000000
 00000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000008  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000009  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000A  07300403  00000000  00000000  00000603
 0000000B  00000001  00000002  00000100  00000000
 0000000C  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000D  00000007  00000340  00000340  00000000
 80000000  80000008  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000001  00000000  00000000  00000001  28100000
 80000002  20202020  49202020  6C65746E  20295228
 80000003  65726F43  294D5428  2D336920  30333332
 80000004  5043204D  20402055  30322E32  007A4847
 80000005  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000006  00000000  00000000  01006040  00000000
 80000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000100
 80000008  00003024  00000000  00000000  00000000

 CPU Thread: 2
 APIC ID: 1
 Processor ID: 0
 Core ID: 0
 Thread ID: 1

 Function  EAX       EBX       ECX       EDX
 00000000  0000000D  756E6547  6C65746E  49656E69
 00000001  000206A7  01100800  1DBAE3BF  BFEBFBFF
 00000002  76035A01  00F0B2FF  00000000  00CA0000
 00000003  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000004  1C004121  01C0003F  0000003F  00000000
 00000005  00000040  00000040  00000003  00021120
 00000006  00000075  00000002  00000009  00000000
 00000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000008  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000009  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000A  07300403  00000000  00000000  00000603
 0000000B  00000001  00000002  00000100  00000001
 0000000C  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000D  00000007  00000340  00000340  00000000
 80000000  80000008  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000001  00000000  00000000  00000001  28100000
 80000002  20202020  49202020  6C65746E  20295228
 80000003  65726F43  294D5428  2D336920  30333332
 80000004  5043204D  20402055  30322E32  007A4847
 80000005  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000006  00000000  00000000  01006040  00000000
 80000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000100
 80000008  00003024  00000000  00000000  00000000

 CPU Thread: 1
 APIC ID: 2
 Processor ID: 0
 Core ID: 1
 Thread ID: 0

 Function  EAX       EBX       ECX       EDX
 00000000  0000000D  756E6547  6C65746E  49656E69
 00000001  000206A7  02100800  1DBAE3BF  BFEBFBFF
 00000002  76035A01  00F0B2FF  00000000  00CA0000
 00000003  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000004  1C004121  01C0003F  0000003F  00000000
 00000005  00000040  00000040  00000003  00021120
 00000006  00000075  00000002  00000009  00000000
 00000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000008  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000009  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000A  07300403  00000000  00000000  00000603
 0000000B  00000001  00000002  00000100  00000002
 0000000C  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000D  00000007  00000340  00000340  00000000
 80000000  80000008  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000001  00000000  00000000  00000001  28100000
 80000002  20202020  49202020  6C65746E  20295228
 80000003  65726F43  294D5428  2D336920  30333332
 80000004  5043204D  20402055  30322E32  007A4847
 80000005  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000006  00000000  00000000  01006040  00000000
 80000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000100
 80000008  00003024  00000000  00000000  00000000

 CPU Thread: 3
 APIC ID: 3
 Processor ID: 0
 Core ID: 1
 Thread ID: 1

 Function  EAX       EBX       ECX       EDX
 00000000  0000000D  756E6547  6C65746E  49656E69
 00000001  000206A7  03100800  1DBAE3BF  BFEBFBFF
 00000002  76035A01  00F0B2FF  00000000  00CA0000
 00000003  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000004  1C004121  01C0003F  0000003F  00000000
 00000005  00000040  00000040  00000003  00021120
 00000006  00000075  00000002  00000009  00000000
 00000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000008  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 00000009  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000A  07300403  00000000  00000000  00000603
 0000000B  00000001  00000002  00000100  00000003
 0000000C  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 0000000D  00000007  00000340  00000340  00000000
 80000000  80000008  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000001  00000000  00000000  00000001  28100000
 80000002  20202020  49202020  6C65746E  20295228
 80000003  65726F43  294D5428  2D336920  30333332
 80000004  5043204D  20402055  30322E32  007A4847
 80000005  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000000
 80000006  00000000  00000000  01006040  00000000
 80000007  00000000  00000000  00000000  00000100
 80000008  00003024  00000000  00000000  00000000

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Intel CPU

Name: Intel Core i3-2330M
Number of Cores: 2
Threads per Core: 2
Timer Frequency: 2.143593 MHz
Time Stamp Counter: Invariant
Estimated Time Stamp Counter Frequency: 2195.21 MHz
Estimated Time Stamp Counter Frequency Error: 0.20482 Mhz
Time Stamp Counter Frequency: 2195.04 MHz

MSR Core #1

 MSR       EDX       EAX
 000000CE  00000800  60011600
 00000198  000024D4  00001600
 0000019C  00000000  8823028A
 000001A2  00000000  00550500
 000001B1  00000000  8822028A
 00000606  00000000  000A1003
 00000611  00000000  18B11C25
 00000639  00000000  09B2B8EA
 00000641  00000000  009BB1C9

MSR Core #2

 MSR       EDX       EAX
 000000CE  00000800  60011600
 00000198  000024D4  00001600
 0000019C  00000000  8822028A
 000001A2  00000000  00550500
 000001B1  00000000  8822028A
 00000606  00000000  000A1003
 00000611  00000000  18B11C25
 00000639  00000000  09B2B8EA
 00000641  00000000  009BB1C9

Microarchitecture: SandyBridge
Time Stamp Counter Multiplier: 22

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

AMD Display Library

Status: -1

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

GenericHarddisk

Drive name: TOSHIBA MK5059GSXP
Firmware version: GN001A

 ID Description                        Raw Value    Worst Value Thres Physical
 01 Read Error Rate                    000000000000 100   100   50    -      
 02 Throughput Performance             000000000000 100   100   50    -      
 03 Spin-Up Time                       460800000000 100   100   1     -      
 04 Start/Stop Count                   A01200000000 100   100   0     4768    
 05 Reallocated Sectors Count          D00000000000 100   100   50    -      
 07 Seek Error Rate                    000000000000 100   100   50    -      
 08 Seek Time Performance              000000000000 100   100   50    -      
 09 Power-On Hours (POH)               1C6500000000 36    36    0     25884  
 0A Spin Retry Count                   000000000000 100   195   30    -      
 0C Power Cycle Count                  AD1000000000 100   100   0     4269    
 BF G-sense Error Rate                 F48400000000 100   100   0     -      
 C0 Emergency Retract Cycle Count      250100000000 100   100   0     -      
 C1 Load Cycle Count                   041F03000000 80    80    0     -      
 C2 Temperature                        260004003B00 100   100   0     38      
 C4 Reallocation Event Count           170000000000 100   100   0     -      
 C5 Current Pending Sector Count       000000000000 100   100   0     -      
 C6 Uncorrectable Sector Count         000000000000 100   100   0     -      
 C7 UltraDMA CRC Error Count           000000000000 200   200   0     -      
 DC Disk Shift                         302000000000 100   100   0     -      
 DE Loaded Hours                       5B4F00000000 50    50    0     -      
 DF Load/Unload Retry Count            000000000000 100   100   0     -      
 E0 Load Friction                      000000000000 100   100   0     -      
 E2 Load 'In'-time                     180100000000 100   100   0     -      
 F0 Head Flying Hours                  000000000000 100   100   1     -      

Logical drive name: C:\
Format: NTFS
Total size: 490863587328
Total free space: 229151981568


----------



## pandacba (Mar 21, 2018)

Tienes la posibilidad de poner otro disco duro?


----------



## frane5200 (Mar 21, 2018)

por ahora no


----------



## tiago (Mar 22, 2018)

frane5200 dijo:


> no veo nada raro.



Pues me alegro, porque yo con tantos datos no se que temperatura tiene el chipset.

Saludos


----------



## frane5200 (Mar 23, 2018)

En el informe de los sensores dice que en el core 1 y core 2 es de 54 y la maxima es de 85 grados.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 24, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Tienes la posibilidad de poner otro disco duro?



Para probar si es el DD, se puede desconectar este y arrancar la máquina con un pendrive con imagen Linux Live. Ejemplo: Ubuntu 16.01 - cuando abre se selecciona probar Ubuntu y se deja funcioando para ver si se repite la falla.

Particularmente le sugiero fijar su atención en el procesador de video. En eso equipos es muy común que fallen.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2018)

Que haga la prueba que no descarte nada


----------



## tiago (Mar 24, 2018)

Lo importante es saber que placa, (Fabricante y modelo), lleva para examinarla y poder opinar.
El modelo del ordenador no dice casi nada.

Salút.


----------

